# Stainless II Texas Edition



## bcoop1963 (May 4, 2018)

I purchased a limited edition (1 of 500) Kimber Stainless II Texas Edition when they were offered. I recently purchased the new Blue Book of Gun Values to try and determine what it may be worth. It isn't listed in the book. I spoke with a service rep at Kimber. No answers there. Really don't plan to sell, just wondered if I made a good investment or not? 
If anyone has any ideas, fire away with em.
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

In my opinion, commemorative model firearms don't do that well as investments over other handguns. The Stainless II Texas Edition hasn't even been out for very long and is available both new and used at a lot of places, if you Google it. I see auction bids ranging from $1000 to $1500. Kimber offers a lot of different supposedly limited edition handguns at any given time. One time a long while ago, I made a little money on an unfired Colt Bat Masterson SAA 22 cal. but it wasn't much. My Bill Jordan S&W Model 19 Border Patrol Commemorative made nothing so became a shooter until I gave it to my grandson. I gave my dad (then when he died, my son in law) a Texas Ranger gun and knife set from Smith and Wesson. I'd bought it around 30 years ago, and saw them online for not much more a few years ago. 

I don't know when you bought your Stainless II Texas Edition, but I'll guess maybe in 2015 or so. I'd imagine, if you made a profit at all, you'd have to give it ten times that amount of time. It's too pretty to make a shooter out of it, so just keep it and enjoy. 

It's been my experience that guns which appreciate the most are not supposed limited editions, but more the no longer made models which have wonderful reputations and are loved by many. Firearms like a pre-64 Winchester or a Colt Woodsman come to mind. A real Colt WWI or WWII vintage 1911. Things like that.


----------



## bcoop1963 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks Craigh. 
I appreciate your input.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

bcoop1963 said:


> Thanks Craigh.
> I appreciate your input.


I was just thinking about guns and investing. I mentioned looking at firearms which are extremely popular and buying what you think might be discontinued later. I just read an article saying the venerable Browning Hi-Power was being discontinued after so many years of production. It's been in production since 1935 with over 1,500,000 produced. I have a feeling new in box samples purchased today will appreciate a large amount over the next 20-40 years. If you purchase one for investment, put a zip tie around the hammer and then over the trigger so it can't be cocked or dry fired. I'd also lube it up with good quality gun grease.

I'd also consider military issue firearms where the serial numbers coincide with a war. A WWII/Korean Garand or WWI/WWII Springfield 03 comes to mind.

Also, consider guns which could be banned. Maybe buy up some AR and AK types in the starter versions. Lube em up and tuck them away. Some of us may have stocked up on 20 and 30 round magazines which could really soar in value depending on the laws enacted. the same with handgun magazines over ten rounds. With some proposed laws, these guns and magazine could rise rapidly. It's just a crap shoot because some of these laws don't allow grandfathering.

I'm sure all of us can think of additional firearms available at a reasonable price today which are more likely to rise in value later. I'd steer clear of commemorative models though.


----------

